# hinderer xm 18



## Metatron (Jul 6, 2008)

hey lads, anyone know who has this in stock? cant seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd keep an eye on True North Knives and Blue Line Gear. XM-18s are still quite rare, and the demand far exceeds the supply. Rick is stepping up production, but he cannot keep up.

Your best bet may be to attend one of the major knife shows that Rick attends. He typically brings along a dozen or a few dozen, and holds a raffle. My orange XM-18 came from Blade 2008.

Otherwise hang out at a couple of the larger knife-related forums, such as bladeforums.com and refresh the B/S/T threads every few minutes. 

I understand a 4" is underway, as is a wave of 3" too.

Hope this helps! :devil:


EDIT: Here's a 3.5" for you.


----------



## :)> (Jul 6, 2008)

Now I am interested, but I think I will wait until the price gets closer to Rick's asking price of $385 each. 

I looked at these for the first time today, and they look beautiful and rugged. Do these carry small like the Sebenza or are they larger like a Strider?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2008)

goatster,

You've nailed it. They are rugged and beautiful. The Ti slab is thicker than on a Strider SnG, which is comparable in size- they are both almost the same length closed and opened, and have a 3.5" blade.

The XM-18 is an open design, utilizing massive titanium standoffs between the titanium lockbar slab and the titanium liner/G10 slab on the other side. It is wider than the SnG, and it is more comfortable due to its curves and contouring, at least to my XL-sized hands.

I like the flipper as it provides a little more protection from the blade when opened, and it really does assist opening. The mechanism is smooth.

Not bashing Striders- I own a few- it is different, just as rugged yet a bit more refined.

I don't own a Sebbie, but I've handled a few. It definitely carries much more like a Strider SnG vs. a large Sebbie.


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 6, 2008)

The 3 1/2 inch XM-18 carries more like a Strider than a Sebbie. 

However the advantage of the XM-18 over a knife like the SMF or SNG, in my mind at least, is that the Hinderer slims at the tail which makes it feel smaller. However held at the tail the XM-18 still retains most of the chopping capability of a Strider.

Both sides of the XM-18 are Ti also, so you don't get that nasty twang associated with a half G-10/half Ti knife, just a thud!

EDIT: Jim - beat me to it


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a pic I took comparing the SnG to the XM-18 3.5"


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 6, 2008)

You still suck.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, i bit the bullet
just put in an order from plazacutlery.com
hope to see it next year:twothumbs


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 6, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> You still suck.


 
Possibly, but I suspect we all bleed red blood though, which is normal.

I'd get that checked out if I were you, sounds like too much sulphur in your diet, or syhphilis.:devil::tinfoil::devil::nana:


----------



## CLHC (Jul 6, 2008)

Metatron said:


> ok, i bit the bullet
> just put in an order from plazacutlery.com
> *hope to see it next year*:twothumbs


Now that is just too funny. . .:laughing:

Enjoy!


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 6, 2008)

Metatron said:


> ok, i bit the bullet
> just put in an order from plazacutlery.com
> hope to see it next year:twothumbs


 
I don't think you'll regret it.

I can't carry this knife much due to my location, but if I lived in a sensible place then this would be on me all the time. I only really get to use it whilst wild camping, but it's a really "big" small knife capable of loads of different tasks.:twothumbs


Here's to the next 365 days whizzing by.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> You still suck.


:thinking::mecry:

:welcome:
:naughty:


LOL!!!

You'll love it Metatron. Great blade. Did you select a finish for the blade, framelock, and G10 color yet? It'll be a long, hard wait. :sigh:


----------



## dano (Jul 6, 2008)

The XM's are now using CNC machined blades. They should be much easier to find, as Rick can increase production with the new blades.

Check out: www.bladeart.com
www.truenorthknives.com
www.knifecellar.com

There's talk of a 4inch model, but I dont think that's been confirmed (yet).

-dan


----------



## Fitz (Jul 6, 2008)

They _should_ be easier to find, though that hasn't been the case yet. No one has any in stock (other than a couple of first and second generations for $1000+). I'm waiting for supply to catch up with demand on the Gen 3's. Hopefully that will be soon!


----------



## Metatron (Jul 6, 2008)

Chronos said:


> :thinking::mecry:
> 
> :welcome:
> :naughty:
> ...



ive gone for the sandblast blade with black g10's, he isnt doing the velvet blade anymore


----------



## adamlau (Jul 6, 2008)

Informed [email protected] of my interest in a XM-18 flipper w/ orange G-10 scales and a tumbled finish :twothumbs . Metatron: Did you submit a deposit, or payment in full?


----------



## Metatron (Jul 7, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Informed [email protected] of my interest in a XM-18 flipper w/ black G-10 scales and bead blasted finish :twothumbs . Metatron: Did you submit a deposit, or payment in full?


err, no, Dan didnt ask for money, i offered , he just said i was on the list and he would inform me when it was ready.


----------



## TKC (Jul 7, 2008)

*I was going to mention that Plaza Cutlery is taking pre-orders for Gen 3. You REALLY have to watch Rick's dealers to nab one. Unless you pre-order.

The Knife Cellar has had a few Gen 1 & 2's for under $1,000.


The XM-18 is a fantastic knife!! It is one of, if not my favorite of my custom knives.*


----------



## Metatron (Jul 7, 2008)

TKC said:


> *I was going to mention that Plaza Cutlery is taking pre-orders for Gen 3. You REALLY have to watch Rick's dealers to nab one. Unless you pre-order.
> 
> The Knife Cellar has had a few Gen 1 & 2's for under $1,000.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## adamlau (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been informed by Plaza Cutlery that I am part of the second group, so expect some pictures from me by next year at earliest  . Added myself to the Blue Line Gear notification list as well...


----------



## TKC (Jul 19, 2008)

adamlau said:


> I have been informed by Plaza Cutlery that I am part of the second group, so expect some pictures from me by next year at earliest  . Added myself to the Blue Line Gear notification list as well...


*Hey, at least you ARE going to get one.*


----------



## fisk-king (May 26, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Here's a pic I took comparing the SnG to the XM-18 3.5"



wallpaper material right there


----------

